# How to increase temp 3 degrees every 5 minutes?



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm VERY new to cheese making, have Ricki Carroll's "Home Cheese Making" book and read it through. I don't understand how a person can raise the temperature of the curds 2 or 3 degrees every 5 minutes when you start with 2 gallons of milk! Does it require a certain kind of stove top?

I won't be making this soon but it is my goal: parmesan cheese! and I want to be sure that I know what the heck I'm doing. If I need special equipment I can ask for it for Christmas!


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

I wish I knew. Once we start getting goat milk, I will start making cheese too. Hope you find out what you need to! I found it difficult to make mozzarella, even, and that's supposed to be super easy!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Bain-marie--add hot or boiling water at intervals while constantly checking the temp.

Useful when making custards.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

The curds are floating in whey, so by the time you're raising the temperature, you're just raising the temperature of water, essentially. They whey won't burn, just make sure you scoop the curds up off the bottom of the pot and keep them moving while the stove is on.

You can do a hot water bath, but that tends to raise the temp too slowly. It's a good way to incubate in winter months, though, like when you add the rennet and are letting the cheese set for 15 minutes (or whatever interval). 

Adding hot water works, but then you have a washed curd, which is going to make a different style of cheese (very good, just different, so you may not know if it's compatible with the type of cheese you're making).

I would suggest starting with mozzarella or a soft cheese, then gradually work up to a farmer cheese or colby style, then when you have those mastered, you can attempt Parmesan. A lovely cheese, but at 1 year's aging, it's a bummer to go to all that work just to fail because you didn't sanitize something right or had the wrong pH...

A hint: If you want strong flavor, raw milk tends to give a great zippy taste asap, so you don't have to wait a year to get your aged taste.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have better success making cheese in the kitchen sink than on the stove top. I use a 20 quart pot for four gallons of milk. Using two thermometers, I put one in the milk and one in the water in the sink. Using the tap, I add hot water to bring the curd temp up, or ice cubes to lower it. I have boiling water ready to go if needed. It works really good but requires lots of babysitting. The thermometer in the milk will beep when I reach the desired temp. That way the curds can rest while gaining temperature. On the stove you'll have to stir constantly to keep the bottom milk from getting too warm. 

If you cook on the stovetop, a double boiler will give you better results. You could use a skillet with a rack on the bottom to lift your pot up from the bottom of the pan. Add your water after you set the cheese pot in the pan.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> I have better success making cheese in the kitchen sink than on the stove top. I use a 20 quart pot for four gallons of milk. Using two thermometers, I put one in the milk and one in the water in the sink. Using the tap, I add hot water to bring the curd temp up, or ice cubes to lower it. I have boiling water ready to go if needed. It works really good but requires lots of babysitting. The thermometer in the milk will beep when I reach the desired temp. That way the curds can rest while gaining temperature. On the stove you'll have to stir constantly to keep the bottom milk from getting too warm.
> 
> If you cook on the stovetop, a double boiler will give you better results. You could use a skillet with a rack on the bottom to lift your pot up from the bottom of the pan. Add your water after you set the cheese pot in the pan.


Good ideas! Where did you get a thermometer that beeps?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

JudyM said:


> Good ideas! Where did you get a thermometer that beeps?


It's a simple kitchen timer with a temperature probe. Put the probe in the milk and set your desired temp. When it reaches it, the beeper will alert you.

Even better would be a probe that would beep if the temp dropped. So far, I only know if it's getting warmer. If the curds cool down too much I have no beeper for that.

This is what I have: http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Precis...&sr=1-4&keywords=digital+kitchen+timers+probe


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I do a sort of hybrid system, I use my giant water bath canner to hold water and I put my milk pot in it. That way I can use it on the stove and it holds the temp very steady. This method requires two thermometers though. During heating times I try to keep the water bath about 3 degrees hotter than my target temp. I put a trivet on the bottom to help circulate the water under the pot.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Vickivail98 said:


> I do a sort of hybrid system, I use my giant water bath canner to hold water and I put my milk pot in it. That way I can use it on the stove and it holds the temp very steady. This method requires two thermometers though. During heating times I try to keep the water bath about 3 degrees hotter than my target temp. I put a trivet on the bottom to help circulate the water under the pot.


That's a great idea Vicki! I think I'll see if my pots will nest together so I can try it like that next time.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 31, 2013)

I just use the stove. After a couple makes you figure out what will work. Cheese is forgiving, if you mess up a little, you may not have what you want but what you end up with will still be cheese you can eat, who knows you may end up with something totally fantastic! I have made mozz several times, it really is not my favorite cheese to make with fresh goats milk. It turned out ok, I guess I am not that fond of mozz. So far my favorite is gouda, or horseradish gouda, I have cheddar aging along with a Colby and butterkase, can't wait to give them a try next year.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Last year Santa put a big stainless double boiler under the tree. Worth every penny from EBay! Holds 2 1/2 gallons, so just right for cheesemaking. Just include it in your Santa List.


----------

